# dating site



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, i dont know if i should confront my friend or her boyfriend. 
When i am bored, i usually join those dating websites well, i joined [url removed] .. as i was browsing through,I saw my friends boyfriend of 3 years on that site..I didnt have my picture up so he doesnt know it was me. I emailed him to chat. as soon as he replied he asked for my pictures, naked pictures and started talking dirty how he wants to screw me.. and all. Mind you, he doesnt know its me. I feel so bad for my GF that i dont know how to approach her with this matter, or should I confront her bf. she is in love with this guy and he says he loves her too. What should I do.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I definitely think you shouldn't confront him, because he'll just hide it all and you won't be able to prove it to her. 

I also think telling her is probably not a good idea. Staying out of it, I think would be the best way to go. If not, then why not, instead, tell her to come over and look at some of your matches (I met my boyfriend on *******, btw) and then just "accidentally" run across his profile? This way, you're not getting involved, and she'll see with her own eyes what he's doing.


----------



## Zammo (Aug 9, 2010)

> When i am *bored*, i usually join those dating websites...


This is why I tell guys to be very careful about women on free online dating websites. There are simply too many flakes who are bored and looking only for online attention.

Ladies, if you're not serious about dating, why join an online dating website?


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

Zammo, I am single, i am not in a relationship.. my best friend who is a girl, is in a relationship with this guy that is on the same site as me.


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

atruckers girl, good advice,I think i do just that.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Zammo said:


> This is why I tell guys to be very careful about women on free online dating websites. There are simply too many flakes who are bored and looking only for online attention.
> 
> Ladies, if you're not serious about dating, why join an online dating website?


That goes for guys too!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I would print off what you have. Unfortunately, you probably don't have a copy of the chats. But, I would type a note that says something similar to this. "Dear X, You are a nice person and I think you should know what your boyfriend is doing. I stumbled onto his profile a few days ago. I decided to test him. He is actively seeking someone. I assume you are still seeing each other, so you may want to check it out." And then I would mail it to her anonymously. Unfortunately people will sometimes listen to a stranger before they will a friend.


----------

